# Veggies sous vide on the smoker?



## BryanMaloney (Jul 26, 2022)

Okay, maybe I'm having a moment and just need to be talked down, but couldn't one use a sous vide bag on a smoker to cook vegetables without drying them out? A trick would be finding a cool spot in the smoker, yes? Or have I just gone mad? It could be called "pseus vide".

How about smoked/pseus vide potatoes? Start them on the smoker to soak up a bit of flavor, pop them in the bag, seal with a bit of liquid, then pop into the cool smoker spot?


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 26, 2022)

How about using Reynolds Cooking Bags, the kind you oven-bake a chicken in?


----------



## BigW. (Jul 26, 2022)

No need to use expensive sous vide bags when cheap tin foil is available and will not melt or explode from steam build up.


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 26, 2022)

BigW. said:


> No need to use expensive plastic bags when cheap tin foil is availible and will not melt or explode from steam build up.


Good point.  I still make the Boy Scout 'hobo potatoes' with onion, garlic, and peppers.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Jul 26, 2022)

BigW. said:


> No need to use expensive plastic bags when cheap tin foil is availible and will not melt or explode from steam build up.



Okay, but I'm not a fan of how aluminum leaches into things when heat and acid are applied. The plastic would let me add marinade to the vegetables with less chance of reaction.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Jul 26, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> How about using Reynolds Cooking Bags, the kind you oven-bake a chicken in?



That could work.


----------

